
The Economics of Running a Curated Newsletter - carlchenet
https://www.indiehackers.com/@AndrewKamphey/the-economics-of-running-a-curated-newsletter-34cf547545
======
whoisnnamdi
I don’t think he gives himself nearly enough credit here

If I could pay _net_ $137 and end up with an email subscriber list of 2.5K
along with a burgeoning personal brand centered around an exciting topic I’m
interested in, I’d take that any day!

Even just reading this makes me mind spin thinking of how I could replicate
his success. Congrats are definitely in order

------
carlchenet
I think that's a great topic to discuss. Some feedback was already given at
[https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/the-economics-of-
running-...](https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/the-economics-of-running-a-
curated-newsletter-49eb6b2a1f)

It also reminds me a great previous discussion here on HN
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14616440](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14616440)

